# όνησιν και ωφέλεια



## ianis

Γεια σας. Βρήκα την αρχαία λέξη "όνησιν" αποδιδόμενη ως "ωφέλεια" αλλά η σημασία των δύο λέξεων από τα λεξικά δεν φαίνεται η ίδια.


----------



## ireney

Καλησπέρα.

Απ' ό,τι βλέπω στο Perseus project, έχει διάφορες σημασίες: χρησιμότητα, ευχαρίστηση,  πλεονέκτημα. Το "ωφέλεια" καλύπτει κάπως όλες αυτές τις σημασίες. 

Μήπως μπορείς να μας πεις/γράψεις πού το βρήκες για να δούμε αν μπορούμε να βοηθήσουμε με την συγκεκριμένη σημασία;


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ ireney, είναι από το Κρατύλος του Πλάτωνος στίχος 419b και σε ένα αγγλικό κείμενο αποδίδεται ως enjoyment. Δεν ήξερα ότι η ωφέλεια έχει την έννοια του ευχαρίστηση, από το Κριαρά μόνο κατανόησα την έννοια του χρήσιμο.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> Γεια σας. Βρήκα την αρχαία λέξη "όνησιν" αποδιδόμενη ως "ωφέλεια" αλλά η σημασία των δύο λέξεων από τα λεξικά δεν φαίνεται η ίδια.



Γεια σου, ianis. Όλα τα λεξικά που έχω υπόψη μου ερμηνεύουν τη λέξη *ὄνησις* ως 1. ωφέλεια, κέρδος, πλεονέκτημα, χρησιμότητα  2. ευχαρίστηση, απόλαυση, ευτυχία. Η δευτερογενής έννοια της ευχαρίστησης (απόλαυσης, και περαιτέρω ευτυχίας) είναι, νομίζω, μια λογική και αναμενόμενη συνέπεια της ωφέλειας, του κέρδους (όχι, βέβαια, αποκλειστικά οικονομικού). Αυτός που έχει ωφέλεια από κάτι είναι αναμενόμενο να αισθάνεται ευχαρίστηση γι’ αυτό που τού συνέβη. Γι’ αυτό, στην αρχαία γραμματεία υπάρχουν χωρία όπου η λέξη *ὄνησις* αβίαστα έχει τη σημασία “ωφέλεια, κέρδος, πλεονέκτημα” και χωρία όπου μπορεί να αποδοθεί και με τη σημασία “ευχαρίστηση, απόλαυση”.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ ioanell. Γίνεται επίσης ότι στον στίχο αυτό συζητούν την λέξη "ηδονή", λόγω του ότι μου φάνηκε παράξενη την απόδοση του  "όνησιν", από πού σύμφωνα με τον Σωκράτη προέρχεται τη μεν,  ως "ωφέλεια", που μόνο βρήκα στο Κριαρά με την έννοια του "είναι ωφέλιμος για κάποιον", συνώνυμο του "όφελος", "κέρδος", κτλ. Αλλά τώρα καταλαβαίνω ότι μήπως η απόδοση θέλει να εντείνει την πρωτογενή έννοια που αναφέρεις.


----------



## ioanell

ianis said:


> Γίνεται επίσης ότι στον στίχο αυτό συζητούν την λέξη "ηδονή", λόγω του ότι μου φάνηκε παράξενη την απόδοση του "όνησιν", από *όπου *σύμφωνα με τον Σωκράτη προέρχεται τη μεν, ως "ωφέλεια"



Όπως γίνεται κατανοητό, σ’ αυτό το πρώτο στην ιστορία της γλωσσολογίας ετυμολογικό «πόνημα», τον Κρατύλο του Πλάτωνα, γίνεται από τον Σωκράτη προσπάθεια ετυμολόγησης ενός αριθμού λέξεων. Έτσι, ταυτίζοντας το κομμάτι *ὄνη*- της λέξης *ὄνησις* (που σημαίνει ωφέλεια) με το κομμάτι -*ονή* της λέξης *ἡδονή* (που σημαίνει ευχαρίστηση, απόλαυση) και προσθέτοντας το σύμφωνο *δ* μετά το προθεματικό *ἡ*- εξηγεί τη δημιουργία της λέξης *ἡδονή* και «αποδεικνύει» την ετυμολογική και σημασιολογική σχέση μεταξύ των δύο λέξεων. Ασφαλώς, η ετυμολόγηση αυτή που κάνει ο Σωκράτης, συνδέοντας θέματα διαφορετικών λέξεων (ουσιαστικών και ρημάτων) και παρεμβάλλοντας κάποια σύμφωνα για να εξηγήσει τη δημιουργία των εξεταζόμενων λέξεων, δεν έχει σχεδόν καμία σχέση με τις απόψεις της σύγχρονης γλωσσολογικής επιστήμης, αλλά είναι παρετυμολόγηση των λέξεων αυτών.


----------



## ianis

Σε ευχαριστώ ioanell και την σημαντική διόρθωση του "πού/όπου".
Ότι τα έργα του Πλάτωνος δεν είναι, τουλάχιστον στην  επιφάνεια, επιστημονικά ήδη το ήξερα. Νομίζω ότι έχεις απαντήσει μαζί με την ireney τις δύος ερωτήσεις, δηλαδή, γιατί το όνησις ως ωφέλεια και γιατί η διαφορά εκλογή λέξεων στις Ελληνική και Αγγλική αποδόσεις


----------



## ioanell

!


----------

